

David Stutz's Resignation Letter (2003) - byrneseyeview
http://www.synthesist.net/writing/onleavingms.html

======
pius
A bit of context from Cory Doctorow:
[http://www.boingboing.net/2003/02/13/stutz-says-
farewell-.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2003/02/13/stutz-says-
farewell-.html)

